# New panel. Run spare cables to attic



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't install romex at all. Install 2 3/4" flex stubs. Even though some may argue it's a code violation, it's done ever day in both residential and commercial construction.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

tag the cables "for future use"


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Perfect use for smurf tube. We do it in every new home we wire.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Don't install romex at all. Install 2 3/4" flex stubs. Even though some may argue it's a code violation, it's done ever day in both residential and commercial construction.


As long as those flex stubs terminate to a covered Jbox - youre code compliant.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> As long as those flex stubs terminate to a covered Jbox - youre code compliant.


You know as well as I do, that's a rarity.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

We always do a Chase in every new house, find a wall that lines up to the attic from the basement, Pvc and we leave it open top and bottom, If we need to run new circuits the route is there and we can throw boxes on each end afterwards. Or you can just do what you said and run a few romexs up and terminate em in a junction box of sorts. Just tuck em in the back of the panel. That way if a homeowner finds them in the attic and tries to use them, chances are they'll be to scared to open the panel and they'll have to call an electrician when there not live.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Every remodel we do we pull a few circuits up and down and put them in j boxes for future use. We just tape them up in the panel.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Flex it. If you run 2 12-3's and the HO adds something requiring a 40A circuit...you cant exactly parallel the 12's....Get what I'm sayin?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

swimmer said:


> I'm installing a new service panel because the old one had burned busbars. I am not rewiring the house but I anticipate the homeowner will want this in the future.
> 
> 
> I have the stucco cut out between the top of the panel and the top plate of the house. I'd like to use this opportunity to run spare romex cables from the service panel into a large junction box in the attic. I'd terminate the cables with wire nuts in this attic junction box.
> ...


You can just tuck them in the panel and tape the ends of the cable.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Even if you hook them up to a breaker, by the time someone else comes along and extends them, the rules will have changed. They will be required to replace your AFCI breaker with a $5400 Arc-fault / Ground-fault / Open-fault / Polarity-fault / Over-Under-Voltage / Incandescent-lamp-fault / Lead-paint-fault / Flying-splice-fault / Used-a-Carlon-blue-box-from-Home-Depot-fault breaker.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Even if you hook them up to a breaker, by the time someone else comes along and extends them, the rules will have changed. They will be required to replace your AFCI breaker with a $5400 Arc-fault / Ground-fault / Open-fault / Polarity-fault / Over-Under-Voltage / Incandescent-lamp-fault / Lead-paint-fault / Flying-splice-fault / Used-a-Carlon-blue-box-from-Home-Depot-fault breaker.


Don't forget the sales TAX...:laughing:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with using smurf with a box on the end. You never know what they're going to add in the future. Make sure you charge them for this extra.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Conduit of some sort. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I install an 1-1/4" conduit so spares can be pulled. It is amazing how often I have gone back to my jobs and was very thankful I did that.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> As long as those flex stubs terminate to a covered Jbox - youre code compliant.


I agree with knowshorts on this one, damn the code book. My job right now spec'd six 3/4" spares in each of it 20 or so panels. All are stubbed up and forgot en about. This is done with the inspectors blessing.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

480sparky said:


> even if you hook them up to a breaker, by the time someone else comes along and extends them, the rules will have changed. They will be required to replace your afci breaker with a $5400 arc-fault / ground-fault / open-fault / polarity-fault / over-under-voltage / incandescent-lamp-fault / lead-paint-fault / flying-splice-fault / used-a-carlon-blue-box-from-home-depot-fault breaker.


lmao


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

kawaikfx400 said:


> We always do a Chase in every new house, find a wall that lines up to the attic from the basement, Pvc and we leave it open top and bottom, If we need to run new circuits the route is there and we can throw boxes on each end afterwards. Or you can just do what you said and run a few romexs up and terminate em in a junction box of sorts. Just tuck em in the back of the panel. That way if a homeowner finds them in the attic and tries to use them, chances are they'll be to scared to open the panel and they'll have to call an electrician when there not live.



Now that turns into a building code violation- regarding fire stop.
Least you could cap it. Thats what I do.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

CFL said:


> I agree with using smurf with a box on the end. You never know what they're going to add in the future. Make sure you charge them for this extra.



Thats the gamble. Hope you are the one to come back and charge like you did it the 'hard way'.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Do you want to make it easy to run these cables later? 

Then leave an adequate amount of cable in the attic and feed the rest into the panel. 

Tape the ends inside the panel and use the sheathing to label with a Sharpie what it is and where it is. 

You'll thank me later for not having to put together a splice box, especially if you go back in the summer months! 

Good luck!


----------



## Joe Horling (Nov 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Even if you hook them up to a breaker, by the time someone else comes along and extends them, the rules will have changed. They will be required to replace your AFCI breaker with a $5400 Arc-fault / Ground-fault / Open-fault / Polarity-fault / Over-Under-Voltage / Incandescent-lamp-fault / Lead-paint-fault / Flying-splice-fault / Used-a-Carlon-blue-box-from-Home-Depot-fault breaker.


you forgot, Used SE Cable fault


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> As long as those flex stubs terminate to a covered Jbox - youre code compliant.


And even if they don't. :thumbsup:


----------

